# Grreat Choice Rat and Mouse food



## artistwolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Is this a good basic food for rats? Here is the link: http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=sma...zid36-1869/cat-36-catid-600005?var_id=36-1869 It has 15% crude protein. How much do rats need?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

15% is about right but ingredient one is corn which is bad. mizes are also pretty crappy from stores.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I hate this food. It's what the petsmart employee originally gave me for my mice, it smells weird and it's full of fattening seeds. I would just go with oxbow and give extra fresh foods on the side. I try to avoid any kind of seed/pellet variety mix as I've usually found them to be low quality and not very tasty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

It sounds like everything for Great Choice smells weird. I got a bag of their aspen bedding once and it smelled terrible...


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

The protein content is about right, but there is no guarantee that the rats will eat everything in the mix. I prefer _Oxbow Regal Rat_ along with fresh foods.


----------



## artistwolf (Jun 5, 2014)

I will feed them Oxbow Regal Rat, then


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't use oxbow, because two rats came down with tumors within six weeks of switching to it... I suppose it's just a coincidence, still once burned twice shy...

If you want to test the quality of any seed food just sprout it. that's right put it in moist dirt or wet paper towels and see if it sprouts. Fresh healthy seeds that are good for your rat will sprout into whatever plant they came from... Old dead seeds will just lay there and rot. I learned this from a bird expert.

You see folks what you often miss on a label is that the ingredients listed may be of a very inferior quality. One food manufacturer might use fresh healthy ingredients while another is buying up old crap to make their food out of. A fresh avocado is an avocado as is a month old one... One you would want to eat the other has no nutritional value and is likely gross and toxic. If you have ever been to an apple orchard you know the best apples don't go into the cider press. And by that logic alone it's easy to see where food not fit for human consumption might wind up in rat food. I mean it's not FDA inspected.

I don't mean to suggest that pet food manufacturers are evil, but they are human. And if they could buy a train load of 5 year old grain or seeds for pennies on a dollar... what do you think they are going to do? I mean it's only rat food... It isn't going to kill anybody that can sue them... right?

If you are using a seed mix, sprout it and you will know in a few days what you are buying. If you are using block foods, there's really no way to tell what's in your food.

Just a thought.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I took the Great Choice food along with some other crap seed mixes and put them in a bird bath hoping a bird might like it. Nothing ever ate it. It sat there and got rained on and eventually rotted into the worst smelling concoction I have ever experienced. Imagine poop, vomit, rancid food, and decaying animals all in one scent. Flies started breeding in it and it was full of maggots. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...E-CAF5-4C2E-9EC1-508E7CC8B892_zpsahmsoakp.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

